# Help me decide: Amazon cover or M-Edge cover?



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

I am trying to decide between the Amazon lighted cover in green, and the M-Edge Executive cover in purple.  I am having the hardest time deciding, as both colors look awesome, and each cover has its own pros/cons.

I do need a light, as I like reading in bed at night.  If I go with the M-Edge cover, then I would get the E-luminator to go with it.  If I go with the Amazon cover, I would most likely get the lighted one.

The reasons why I like the M-Edge cover are: the eggplant purple color, the nice closure, the light can be positioned in a more "central" way (as opposed to only in the corner, like the Amazon lighted cover), the light can be taken out when not in use (and thus less weight/bulk when carrying the Kindle around during the day), no worry about hinges damaging the K3, the purple color will be awesome no matter what the actual IRL shade of purple it is.

The reasons why I like the Amazon cover are: the green color (although I am worried that it might not be a nice shade of green), the way you can bend the cover back and keep it secure by using the elastic, I like the way the light draws power from the Kindle itself (although it worries me that it may drain the K3 battery too much), the hinges are nice in that there are no corner tabs obstructing the view of the keypad on the Kindle.

Ideally, I would like to order both the M-Edge and the Amazon NON-lighted cover, and then buy the separate E-luminator light to use with both cases, but would this light even work in an Amazon case?

Ugh, I am so torn.  

Does anyone have any suggestions on which one to get?  I would love to hear some suggestions that may sway me one way or the other.

Thanks!


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

JMO, but I really dislike the idea of the Amazon cover utilizing the Kindle's battery to draw power. I just don't like the hinge connection for any cover.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

khintul said:


> JMO, but I really dislike the idea of the Amazon cover utilizing the Kindle's battery to draw power. I just don't like the hinge connection for any cover.


And I am the opposite, I absolutely LOVE the hinge system because it makes the fit more secure. I am somewhat disappointed that Medge didn't bring back the hinge system they used in their K2 covers. It is difficult with so many choices, but I am sure whichever cover you choose, you will be excited. Don't forget to post pictures so we can see what you decided. Good Luck!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think the eLuminator light would work with the Amazon case, since it attaches to the MEdge cover by sliding the flat portion of the light into a tab on the MEdge cover.

I have the Amazon lighted case and love it; the light does not use a lot of battery from the Kindle and it is extremely handy. I don't have the non-lighted cover but I don't know that the light adds a lot of weight to the cover. I have no issues with the hinges and think that cases that use them look much sleeker than the ones with the corners, but I purchased covers with the corners for my K2 and they have their benefits too.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I am a purple girl too - - wouldn't it have been so much easier if Amazon offered it??

I ended up with the pink lighted case from Amazon - - I ordered 5 colors, and I just didn't like the green at all - it was very kermit-like!









I also ordered the CrazyOn Digital black case from Amazon, because it's lighter, no light, and no hinge.

I am a disorganized person, and I light the built in light so I don't forget it, if I travel or something, that will be my go-to case. I also read in bed, and it's right there.

I also go on the train fairly often, so I will probably bring the corners case with me on day trips.

So I would say if you're going to go with only one case, get the Amazon lighted case. For me, one of anything is never enough, though!!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Wunderkind said:


> I don't think the eLuminator light would work with the Amazon case, since it attaches to the MEdge cover by sliding the flat portion of the light into a tab on the MEdge cover.


The e-Luminator will work with the Amazon cover but not as securely and as efficiently as on the specific M-Edge Jackets that are made to use this light. The flat portion of the light actually slides into a fitted pocket on specific M-Edge Jackets. For the Amazon cover you have to place it between the front and back covers when the back cover is folded back and held by the elastic cord. It can slip around and it's not a perfect solution with the Amazon cover.

I had the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for my K2. I liked it a lot and felt that it offered more protection than the Amazon cover and it didn't use the dreaded hinge for attachment. I bought a K3 when they were announced but since I had a vacation scheduled about a week after the K3 arrived I ended up getting an Amazon (non-lighted) cover because I had to have something. I'm actually fairly impressed with the Amazon cover since it looks good and does the job. I've also changed my views on the hinge as it leaves the Kindle completely unencumbered. It's a very sleek attachment solution and if you're reasonably careful you shouldn't have any problem with it. Just to make sure I also added a Smak-Dab Clip to hold the right side of the Kindle more securely in the cover.

That said, I'm looking forward to receiving the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for my K3 (I won it in a contest). I decided that I would use that when I'm out and about and use the Amazon cover at home.

BTW, my wife has the Green Amazon Cover on her White K3 and she loves it! When M-Edge releases their purple cover that the one she's going to get (or Teal, she's still undecided!)


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I had an M-edge Executive cover in Sapphire blue for my K1 and loved it.  I also have the e-luminator2 light. Right now I have my K3 in the green non-lighted amazon case.  I'm not real wild about the hinge system.  I'm sure the hinges are secure but I'm afraid I'm going to crack it.  I am anxiously awaiting my M-edge cover in purple since they aren't offering it in sapphire.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm disappointed with the M-Edge selection -- faux leather and no hinges on the go jacket.  The Go is still not available!  I might buy a Go Jacket for my Nook while they still sell the genuine leather.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

FWIW, when you are using the light in the Amazon lighted cover, it drains the battery ~30 times the rate of just reading the Kindle without 3G/wifi on. You don't (usually) use the light all day, but be prepared for one hour of use to deplete battery like 30 hours without the light. One person on the Amazon Kindle Community forum reported that it seemed like there was some "vampire" effect, draining the battery faster even when not using the light... but no one else piped up to confirm this. 

I'm sticking with my K2i, but if I were getting the K3, I would not get either Amazon cover -- me no like hinges. Also I like an easel-style case. I use a calculator-battery LED booklight that was 4 for $13 from CostCo!


----------

